# Root ranger?



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Just purchased a jetter and I was wondering which root ranger will work with it. I purchased it from amazing machinery. Here are the specs


GX390 HONDA POWERED
SEWER JETTER & PRESSURE WASHER
Model Number # J/E4040HG-AM
4000 PSI @ 4 GPM 
Comes complete with:
Honda GX390 Commercial Quality OHV
Air-cooled, 4-Stroke, Single Cylinder Engine
Low Oil Automatic Shut Down
Adjustable Pressure
Aluminum Cart
Aqua Pulse Feature
Five Foot Jumper Hose
Deluxe Jetter Hose Reel with Stand
150ft 1/4" Low Friction Sewer Hose
50ft Pressure Washer Hose
Pressure Washer Gun / Wand
General Brand - Direct Drive Pump
Ball Valve Water Flow Operation
1/4" Ram Sewer Nozzle
1/4" Laser Sewer Nozzle
1/4" Rotating Sewer Nozzle
Five Pressure Washer Q.C. Tips
Chemical Injector
Designed To Clean 2" to 6" Lines


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Actually a better question would be will the root ranger 3000 work with this jetter


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes it will work, the first thing you do is hook it up and see what pressure is created. If the psi is within 500lbs of your rated psi all is well but if it is lower or even higher and the machine pulsates then you will need to buy a bigger or smaller roto blaster tip for your machine. They are cheap and you just cut the black plastic off and then screw it onto the root ranger in place of the current nozzle Oh yea some 3/8 jetter hose may be needed to push the line out over 1/4"


----------



## Mustang Nozzles (Jul 23, 2013)

*The Jetters Edge Australia*

Hi

The correct Root Ranger to suit your pressure & flow would require a 200-045 rotojet turbine, the RR3000 comes standard with a 200-055 rotojet turbine which won't perform as well as it should.
you can contact me at [email protected] for further information


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I'll contact you when I'm ready to purchase


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Mustang Nozzles said:


> Hi
> 
> The correct Root Ranger to suit your pressure & flow would require a 200-045 rotojet turbine, the RR3000 comes standard with a 200-055 rotojet turbine which won't perform as well as it should.
> you can contact me at [email protected] for further information


After you sell this guy a nozzle, post a freakin' intro. (I've always wanted to be first


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumb26 said:


> After you sell this guy a nozzle, post a freakin' intro. (I've always wanted to be first


Well you did it. Feels good hu?

Yea u pos salesman. Post a dam intro.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Well you did it. Feels good hu?
> 
> Yea u pos salesman. Post a dam intro.


Aw man, someone else bit him before me... yea Mustang, post the damn intro..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tell him. Stay golden pony boy


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I think that is Bill from Jetters Edge. Inventor/manufacturer of the Root Ranger maybe??? Not sure but I think so. Ridgid sells it under a licensing agreement with him IIRC.

Even if you rip him one it wouldn't hurt to save his contact information.


----------

